# Dota 2 mitspieler gesucht



## xNEROx (26. April 2016)

Hey, 

finden sich über das Forum vielleicht ein paar Dota 2 spieler. Nichts weltbewegendes, einfach abends ein bisschen Zocken. 

Ich bin kein Metanazi und spiele auch mal ungewöhnliche Sachen. 

*WD als Carry etc.

Nero


----------



## Zybba (2. Mai 2016)

Dota ist hier im Forum leider ziemlich tot.
Wir können aber gerne mal ne Runde zocken, gucken ob es passt.
Ich schicke dir eine PM mit meinem Steam Profil.
Adde mich einfach mal.


----------

